# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Hemi Sync Lucid Dreaming System

## dreammagick

Hemi Sync Lucid Dreaming System by The The Monroe Institute is something I have been listening to every night recently and I am getting good results with it. This series is pretty old. Actually it is on cassette tapes, but the program and the binaural beats are some of the most powerful I have ever found. 

Recently I converted this series to MP3 so I could listen to them on my ipod while laying in bed. 

During the day I am using the Silva Ultramind System to create empowering beliefs telling myself that I will remember to realize I am dreaming while I am dreaming through induced alpha brainwave states. Then at night I am listening to the Hemi Sync Lucid Dreaming System which has been great&#33; This program doesn&#39;t have much on it all really. In fact the first one or two tracks which are each 45 minutes long have some guided meditations, but then the rest of the series sounds pretty much like all white noise in the background. Every few minutes there are very subliminal cues that come in to tell you to remember that you are dreaming. I have tried alot of other audio series in the past which also use the same technique, but for one reason or another, the cues tended to be to loud and they would wake me up. 

With the Hemi Sync program the cues are so low that honestly, I can&#39;t even hear exactly what they are saying, but they do work well because they do not wake me up. I can&#39;t recall actually becoming lucid from hearing any specific cues, but the program definitely works. I have already had two nights where I finally became aware of the fact I was dreaming. Not only would I become fully lucid, but I would know that I was dreaming, and I would be able to then control my activities in the dream.

In the past, I have not had any trouble getting lucid, but the obstacle to my progress was being awake in a dream that was so real that I would convince myself that I was not dreaming. Naturally, I would wake up frequently disappointed and kicking myself for missing the opportunity to control the dream.

In the first LD with the Hemi Sync program I realized I was dreaming which was the very first time I broke through this hurdle. Just last night, I not only broke through the hurdle again, but I maintained my focus for at least 5 minutes of physical time while I read newspaper ads and ran around the room telling myself how cool it was that I was dreaming. 

To do a state test in the dream on both occasions I would see if I could fly and I could float so I knew I really was dreaming, however, I was not able to get the momentum I needed to really take off flying. This seems to be my new hurdle.....holding my focus for longer periods of time and learning how to gain the momentum needed to fly.

At any rate, I am really happy with the results I am getting with both Hemi Sync and Silva. In less than a week, both programs have helped me to overcome obstacles to becoming lucid that I was unable to break through on my own previously.

----------


## Developer

> Hemi Sync Lucid Dreaming System by The The Monroe Institute is something I have been listening to every night recently and I am getting good results with it. This series is pretty old. Actually it is on cassette tapes, but the program and the binaural beats are some of the most powerful I have ever found. 
> 
> Recently I converted this series to MP3 so I could listen to them on my ipod while laying in bed. 
> 
> During the day I am using the Silva Ultramind System to create empowering beliefs telling myself that I will remember to realize I am dreaming while I am dreaming through induced alpha brainwave states. Then at night I am listening to the Hemi Sync Lucid Dreaming System which has been great&#33; This program doesn&#39;t have much on it all really. In fact the first one or two tracks which are each 45 minutes long have some guided meditations, but then the rest of the series sounds pretty much like all white noise in the background. Every few minutes there are very subliminal cues that come in to tell you to remember that you are dreaming. I have tried alot of other audio series in the past which also use the same technique, but for one reason or another, the cues tended to be to loud and they would wake me up. 
> 
> With the Hemi Sync program the cues are so low that honestly, I can&#39;t even hear exactly what they are saying, but they do work well because they do not wake me up. I can&#39;t recall actually becoming lucid from hearing any specific cues, but the program definitely works. I have already had two nights where I finally became aware of the fact I was dreaming. Not only would I become fully lucid, but I would know that I was dreaming, and I would be able to then control my activities in the dream.
> 
> In the past, I have not had any trouble getting lucid, but the obstacle to my progress was being awake in a dream that was so real that I would convince myself that I was not dreaming. Naturally, I would wake up frequently disappointed and kicking myself for missing the opportunity to control the dream.
> ...



Could you upload the mp3 somewhere?

----------


## dreammagick

> Hemi Sync Lucid Dreaming System by The The Monroe Institute is something I have been listening to every night recently and I am getting good results with it. This series is pretty old. Actually it is on cassette tapes, but the program and the binaural beats are some of the most powerful I have ever found. 
> 
> Recently I converted this series to MP3 so I could listen to them on my ipod while laying in bed. 
> 
> During the day I am using the Silva Ultramind System to create empowering beliefs telling myself that I will remember to realize I am dreaming while I am dreaming through induced alpha brainwave states. Then at night I am listening to the Hemi Sync Lucid Dreaming System which has been great&#33; This program doesn&#39;t have much on it all really. In fact the first one or two tracks which are each 45 minutes long have some guided meditations, but then the rest of the series sounds pretty much like all white noise in the background. Every few minutes there are very subliminal cues that come in to tell you to remember that you are dreaming. I have tried alot of other audio series in the past which also use the same technique, but for one reason or another, the cues tended to be to loud and they would wake me up. 
> 
> With the Hemi Sync program the cues are so low that honestly, I can&#39;t even hear exactly what they are saying, but they do work well because they do not wake me up. I can&#39;t recall actually becoming lucid from hearing any specific cues, but the program definitely works. I have already had two nights where I finally became aware of the fact I was dreaming. Not only would I become fully lucid, but I would know that I was dreaming, and I would be able to then control my activities in the dream.
> 
> In the past, I have not had any trouble getting lucid, but the obstacle to my progress was being awake in a dream that was so real that I would convince myself that I was not dreaming. Naturally, I would wake up frequently disappointed and kicking myself for missing the opportunity to control the dream.
> ...



Last night I used Hemi Sync LD again and once again I got so lucid that I really am becoming a believer in this program. 

I had many dream experiences which I can can clearly recall. I have been in a no space, no time dimension before, but it was always with the use of sacred and medicinal plants or other psychedelics. This is the first time I have been able to achieve the state naturally.

In last night&#39;s dreams, I was in this space and I had an infinite number of experiences that all were about unresolved issues in my life. For example, one dream was about reconciling differences with an old friend who was also my girlfriend. We got back together and had numerous encounters that were all about healing. The dream was so real and vivid that it was part of my memories as if they had actually occurred in real life. I had been awake about 45 minutes before I realized that what happenned had been a lucid dream and that it did not actually happen. The most amazing part of the dream to me was that it was so life like that the mind accepted it as fact, without question for a period of time.

----------


## Oneironaught

> The most amazing part of the dream to me was that it was so life like that the mind accepted it as fact, without question for a period of time.[/b]



Which is exactly what differentiates lucid dreaming from standard dreaming. Pretty much all non-lucid dreaming seems so real that we are completely accepting of it as being external reality. Lucidity in the dream state means that you _know_ it&#39;s only a dream, on at least on _some_ conscious level.

----------


## gavin

hi.. do you play the series as you go to sleep? Or wake up at an early time and use it?

----------


## dreammagick

> hi.. do you play the series as you go to sleep? Or wake up at an early time and use it?[/b]



I play this at night when I go to bed. I really like it alot because it sounds mainly like white noise so I drift off to sleep and I am not interrupted by external noises. Likewise, the voices on the tracks are so low that they do not wake me up either.

The system does have 8 45 minute tracks so I do not always hear them all in one night consecutively. I have been experimenting with listening to some of the later tracks while sitting up in a lotus position. This is working too. I don&#39;t fall into such a deep sleep and the dreams are alot easier to direct and control.

 ::bigteeth::

----------


## yoast

I downloaded this series from a torrent site, sounds quite good actually, but I&#39;m only starting with it (listend to the first two parts), so no real effects yet. Hopefully I&#39;ll get some good results.

----------


## Violajoker

I don&#39;t understand the torrent thing, but I&#39;d love to download some hemi-sync. How could I get some?

----------


## yoast

IF you want to know what &#39;torrent&#39; is, there is a good description of it on wikipedia.

I have a program called &#39;azureus&#39; (but there are many others), go to their website and download the program. Then you need the torrent file to download what you want.
You can find the torrent files on different sites (I use piratebay.com), just go there, search for lucid dreaming and download the file (this only takes a few seconds).
Then doubleclick on that file and it uses azureus automatically to download the file you want.

If there are no &#39;seeders&#39;, just let me know, I&#39;ll turn on my computer and be your &#39;seeder&#39;.

Good luck

----------


## Canning

OK, I have just downloaded the 'Hemi-Sync - Lucid Dreaming Series DVD - Exercise 1 - 4'

Do i listen to exercise 1 - 3 before sleep and 4 during sleep?

thanks

----------


## WanderingMind

> OK, I have just downloaded the 'Hemi-Sync - Lucid Dreaming Series DVD - Exercise 1 - 4'
> 
> Do i listen to exercise 1 - 3 before sleep and 4 during sleep?
> 
> thanks



It's really your choice. The first three are short, and the fourth track is an 8 hour session designed for you to use a full night of sleep with.

----------


## WanderingMind

As for me: I have both the DVD and the previous program.

Hemi sync is one of my favorite set of programs. I haven't used the Lucid Dreaming tones that much, but the others have done great things for me including inducing deep sleep quickly and a few spontaneous lucids.

There's been a few times where I've put a speaker next to my pillow and played the eight hour tone. It's helped a bit, but I haven't been consistent with the program like the OP. It has helped me when I have used it however.

----------


## Canning

For exercise 1 - 3, do i only need to listen once... or more?

----------


## Shadowmilo

Hey guys, Im having trouble finding what your using dreammagick. Could you point me to the exact same one your using, i can only find other things like the meditation thing and stuff.

----------


## WanderingMind

So I tried it last night. 
I listened to 2A-3B, which was about three to four hours. 
I didn't have an extremely vivid lucid, but it was vivid, and spontaneous like the other times I've listened to hemi sync. Sometimes when I listen to sound sleeper the same thing will happen. in the middle of the tones I will become lucid.
Another thing to note is that just like one of the times I had success with Calea Z, there was very little difference between my thoughts and my dreams. With the calea there was a very smooth transition from my thoughts and my dreams. With hemi sync my thoughts simply turned right into my dreams almost directly. In very vivid detail of someone I hope to be with some time soon if things work out. 


I will try it tonight. I hope for the same luck. But if it's anything like my general success with binaural beats, I may have to change the type of tones I listen to, because I may get used to it.

I only have one issue though: I know we expect lucids later in the night most of the time. I had a later dream that was not lucid, but fairly vivid. Should that be the dream I should look to improve? It's one thing that always confuses me about Hemi Sync. I never have lucids later on, but while I am listening I will start to have lucids on some occasions. Maybe the 8 hour tone makes sense in that regard. *Shrugs*

----------

